# Kafatek's Shuriken burrs



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

When Denis revealed all about their new burrs it is time for comments. These are the first burrs with curve geometry, specially designed for low grinding speed. 75mm and 98mm burr sizes will be available and different geometry depending of the beans you use light-medium-dark.

kafatek wrote:



> I promised I will post more about the burrs so here it goes. I wanted to share the goals for making my own burrs so you can understand what I was trying to achieve. So, they are as follows:
> 
> Build burrs that are specifically designed for Monolith and low speed grinding.
> Use different burr cutting geometries to extended grind path and evaluate impact on the taste of extracted coffee. Flat burrs today are all using straight lines cutting surfaces, I wanted to experiment with curved surfaces to extend grind path.
> ...


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow sounds incredible...but it is going to raise the price even more, no?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. There could well be something in that theory, very interesting. I'd love to be in that budget bracket to find out. For sure it will increase the cost of what's already the Rolls Royce of domestic grinders, but just reading the post about how many experiments and different cuts of 75mm, plus evaluating with test equipment as well as a lot of good coffee (one assumes), I think the R&D costs are considerable. If I had a Monolith I'd want the burrs that would best suit me, so I expect owners might well part with the cash to upgrade. Would the taste be "£X better"? That's gonna be very subjective and will depend on many things (disposable income, palate sensitivity, level of obsession, taste preferences) so I don't think a consensus will be reached. But it's surely interesting to read about burr design and suitability for different coffees/tastes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Wow sounds incredible...but it is going to raise the price even more, no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 More than likely but the monolith market seems capable of bearing it . At its current price they are beyond the reach of most . But I suspect a lot of current owners will go for the next monolith advance .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

"I think that longer grind path is gentler on the bean and among other things reduces the number of fines created as beans are crushed and ground which causes you to grind finer which in turn extracts more out of coffee."

Interesting proposition which begs some serious controlled testing to see if it does make any difference and, critically, whether that difference is noticeable in the cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> "I think that longer grind path is gentler on the bean and among other things reduces the number of fines created as beans are crushed and ground which causes you to grind finer which in turn extracts more out of coffee."
> 
> Interesting proposition which begs some serious controlled testing to see if it does make any difference and, critically, whether that difference is noticeable in the cup.


 He says he has bell curves, so should be easy to demonstrate the first half of the claim.


----------

